
Punch Card Programming - artsandsci
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KG2M4ttzBnY
======
daly
I did "computer vision" work using punched cards. I had an image of dolphins
on punched cards (pixel by pixel) that took two boxes of cards to read. The
machine room operators hated me. ... If you go back a few years before that we
used to use a "patch board" to program the card handling machines... wire up
the board to sequence the card machine. Oh, and don't forget paper tape,
especially paper tape libraries that took forever to load and had to be loaded
in multiple passes. Fun times.

